# salomon savage boots



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

You've probably made your decision long ago, but... I just bought the Salomon Savages, I tried lots of boots on and the Salomon's fit really well, and are super comfy. The lacing system took a couple tries before it was fluid, but I would choose it over any other system now, very effective and it doesn't loosen at all on the slopes. I think the Savage is a great boot and their typically priced pretty well too. I'm sold on the Salomon boots.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

actually i bought them after all on sierrasnowboards for $120. i agree it took a few tries to get used to the lacing.havent riden in them yet but they fit better than my old boots and look sweet as well. def. happy with them having not riden in them.whered you get yours?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

tschamp20 said:


> actually i bought them after all on sierrasnowboards for $120. i agree it took a few tries to get used to the lacing.havent riden in them yet but they fit better than my old boots and look sweet as well. def. happy with them having not riden in them.whered you get yours?


Sports Authority, paid $153 (with tax), I like the looks too, classy and understated. I think you'll be pleased by the performance, not too soft and I didn't find any major pinch points. I walked a ton in them, was my GF's first time skiing, probably walked more than I boarded, good sign if brand new boots don't kill your feet with that much walking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't want to make a thread, so i'll post this here.

Does this boot have the shrinking footprint/low profile feature?


----------

